# Favorite saddle brands?



## caisiemay (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'm in the market for a new (used) western saddle. What are your favorite brands? My budget is $800 so I am buying used in hopes of finding a great quality saddle for cheaper than retail value. I like the traditional look and it's just for casual riding, mainly trails with some gymkhana. 

Thanks in advance for your imput


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I love my Reinsman saddle Reinsman 16" Used Western Saddle Excellent Condition Barely Used | eBay


----------



## kimijo (Jul 17, 2013)

I love our tex tan. They are real comfy and the one we have really holds in- good for gymkhana and trails.


----------



## Oatsmobile (Dec 4, 2013)

I too am in the market for a comfy new saddle for trail riding. I will be interested in what other riders have to say about their brand of saddle and price would be nice. Thanks in advance for letting me tag along.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I really like both saddles I currently have, unfortunately neither fit my new horse so am selling them. The Big horn is extremely comfortable I really wish it would have fit because I sure would have been able to sit for hours and hours in it lol. I honestly was surprised at how nice the leather was on it when I got it, I hadn't really ever considered a big horn to be a higher end saddle but they definitely used quality leather on it. The Circle y is also pretty comfortable and I like the softee leather. I'd buy another of those two brands with a semi qh tree if I can find one. I have had a reinsman as well, also a nice saddle. I like tex tans, but only the older saddles, my only complaint on them is that they tend to be on the heavier side. All of those saddles you should be able to pick up used for under $800 if you look around.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

My favorite is a late 1940s Bona Allen; it fits my (very hard to fit) horse like a dream and is so comfortable for me that I'll never let it go. It took a loooong time and lots of saddle tries to find it though... ugh saddle woes....


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Crates are very nice. We have two of their trail saddles


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I like Crates and Rocking R…….I also do not like the newer Tex tans…….


----------



## Roxiandsplotch (Nov 18, 2012)

I personally love my Circle Y deep seat. So comfy for anything you want to do! saddleonline.com has good saddles with great prices as well! My friend got a whole tack set for cheap, too


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a circle y and a billy cook. both are barrel saddle but I trail ride in them too. Love both. Crates are also nice. Older textans, teskeys are awesome. Stay away from Double T and cheaper saddles. For $800 you can get a nice used saddle in good condition.


----------



## 74017 (Sep 2, 2013)

Wintec makes a very light synthetic trail saddle, but Colorado Saddlery makes beautiful durable trail and roping saddles. They can be heavy though so I would only use these with a quarter horse or stocker breed.


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

Roxiandsplotch said:


> I personally love my Circle Y deep seat. So comfy for anything you want to do! saddleonline.com has good saddles with great prices as well! My friend got a whole tack set for cheap, too


Me too. Mine's a barrel racing saddle "The Profit", comfy, and deep. The only one that fits my horse. I got it on Ebay used (like new) for $800 and worth every penney.


----------



## BreedShowNewbie (Jan 24, 2014)

Used circle y's are the greatest in my opinion. I also know people who love tex tan which are very reasonably priced. Top of the line are Harris, Chavez, Billy Cook. Those are the saddles of my dreams. You wont find those for less than 2,000 in decent condition. I'd recommend circle y or tex tan to stay in price range.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Me, my Brother, and my Dad all ride in Corrientes and love them. They fit a wide range of horses and they are affordable and customizable.

Edited to add: Keep in mind though, that they only sell 1 tree size; FQHB with 7" gullet. That will fit your average stock horse.

Mine was custom built, $687 brand new
Fresh out of the box









And after being ridden a few thousand miles


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I love Court' Saddlery saddles, I have their Sharon Camarillo barrel saddle and love it. You should be able to find a used one in that price range. Everyone I've known that's had one liked it.


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

I guess if I had to pick a dream saddle it would be a McCall. But if it meant giving up my Hereford with Wade tree, post horn, and bucking rolls - forget about it! I think that you could get a good argument going about saddles just like you could about which truck is best.


----------



## Slave2Ponies (May 25, 2013)

I second everything smrobs says about Corriente. I bought one because I could not find a good used FQHB saddle for my stocky mare. I'll mention that Corriente is a heavy saddle. But very comfy for me and my horse.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

SullysRider said:


> I love Court' Saddlery saddles, I have their Sharon Camarillo barrel saddle and love it. You should be able to find a used one in that price range. Everyone I've known that's had one liked it.


 I gotta funny story about court's saddler. I was delivering a load of horses to Laramie, Wyoming. While we were up ther my pard and I decided to run over to Cheyenne, on the way we passed the "TACK SUPER STORE" (exactly the way the billboards read). They must of had 150 saddles in there and they were all built by Court's. I travelled 1700 miles to shop at a tack store stocked by a company that is 45 miles from my front door. On another note they burned to the ground a while back, but they are in their new permanent building and back to full capacity, sorry for the hijack.


----------



## HnA Tack (Mar 15, 2013)

saddleonline does not have very good quality of saddles, I'm afraid. 
How is your horse built? Will you need a wider saddle or more normal? If you want a very good quality saddle, I would lean towards a Crates, a Martin, Cactus, Double J - to name a few. I wouldn't pass up a good quality handmade made one by a good saddlemaker either. I would recommend you find the best to fit your horse first, then what works for you too.


----------

